# Leather seats



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

I like my luxury and ive got the base model Maxima in australia, the M model and its got no leather seats and i was wondering, what i would be looking at for some leather seats for my 90' max (in US$ is OK)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

about $700US
www.leatherseats.com


----------



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> about $700US
> www.leatherseats.com


wow! is that from a wrecker or brand new!?


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

povcityhustla said:


> wow! is that from a wrecker or brand new!?


If you want I can get some really good looking used leather seats. For almost half that.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

That's brand new replacement covers.. you choose the color patterns and everything.
they mail them to you in a box along with the install tools and supplies. then you remove the covers from your old seats and put these on.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leather seats and replacement*



povcityhustla said:


> I like my luxury and ive got the base model Maxima in australia, the M model and its got no leather seats and i was wondering, what i would be looking at for some leather seats for my 90' max (in US$ is OK)


My friend, I had the same problem and I went ahead and bought leather seats,with power, from a guy that had his seats re-upholstered. Check out this web site: http://www.leatherseats.com.

They sell you the leather in any color you like and your upholstery shop will take the fabric off, put more cushioning inside, and will then stretch the leather over your existing seat frames. The cost is roughly $600 US, but an upholstery shop might run you another $300 in labor. While you're at it, you can also replace your carpet, with an exact fit molded carpet. The cost of a carpet is $115 US. Since seats need to come out anyhow to get leather on them, the carpet might as well be replaced at the same time.

THe labor charge is the same. Make sure however, that if you buy used leather seats from somebody, from the same body style, that you don't get power seats, if your current ones are manual. It's better to have your current ones re-done then to buy somebody else's leather ones. Typically, leather seats were powered and your car has no provision in the body harness for supplying power to them.

I discovered the hardway!! Don't buy somebody elses power seats with leather if you had manual seats. You'll need to take them out.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Errr, there's a power harness directly below the driver's seat in (supposedly) all cars.. If not, it's easy enough to run power to them. run a spare wire off a fused connection at the fuse panel (like the rear defroster), and call it a day.
most of the Maximass I've seen have power routed to them and it's just sitting under the carpet.

also.. in order to get the carpet out of the car without cutting, you have to remove the ENTRE dashboard assembly.. not fun.
if you don't mind cutting, then you can just slice it up the center around the dash/console and pull it out in pieces. watch for wires under the carpet though. lots of them.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leather seats+power*



Matt93SE said:


> Errr, there's a power harness directly below the driver's seat in (supposedly) all cars.. If not, it's easy enough to run power to them. run a spare wire off a fused connection at the fuse panel (like the rear defroster), and call it a day.
> most of the Maximass I've seen have power routed to them and it's just sitting under the carpet.
> 
> also.. in order to get the carpet out of the car without cutting, you have to remove the ENTRE dashboard assembly.. not fun.
> if you don't mind cutting, then you can just slice it up the center around the dash/console and pull it out in pieces. watch for wires under the carpet though. lots of them.


Hi Matt,

I hate to disagree with you on this one, but in fact, if a car had manual seats, there is no provision for supplying power to leather ones. I found out that there is a different body harness for a car with leather seats as compares to without. After 1998, I found out, they made cars with same body harness, but this is not true of the older model. I simply thought that I could jury rig a connection to get +12v myself off a fused link, but no such luck. Using an external battery and supplying power with wires, to the connectors on the leather seats I bought, failed to move the electric motor on them. So in fact, leather seats that are powered will not work in a manual seat car. I bought a set and returned them after taking my cloth ones out. 

The easiest solution is to get your manual ones recovered. The alternative solution is to get leather seats that are NON-POWER from a junkyard car, but this is pretty difficult.


----------

